

Which programs are essential with fresh OS install? - allenc

For me, a new OSX install needs:<p>- Textmate
- Sizeup + Divvy
- Chrome + Firefox w/ Firebug
- Synergy
- Adium
- Alfred
- Sparrow
- Reeder
- Things
- Notational Velocity
- TotalFinder
- iStats Menu 2.0 (haven't bought 3.x yet)
- Dropbox<p>Please share, I'm always looking for better tools for productivity.
======
surfingdino
Vim, Xcode, Corona SDK, Hg, Graphic Converter, Pixelmator, TextExpander,
CSSEdit, OmniGraffle, Soulver iWork, Cyberduck, 50+ more

------
madhouse
Emacs, git, Chrome, zsh, along with my development environment (gcc, pyhton,
autotools and whatnot).

